# Pre-war Hermes Girl Bike Info.



## davvos1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hello all....last year I purchased this pre-war girls Hermes bike and can't find any info. On it at all. I have attached pics. For your review. It seems to be all original....aluminum rims & fenders, wheel lock, front headlight, rear toolbox, basket, etc. very neat bike! Any help out there? Thanks!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 14, 2016)

Looks like a 50's Swedish Crescent to me.


----------



## davvos1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Mine doesn't have the "crescent" name in chain guard. Any idea on value?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 14, 2016)

Very cool bike, looks like Nymans merged with the maker of Crescent:

https://translate.google.com/transl...ykelhistoriska.se/old/hermes.html&prev=search


----------



## andybee75 (Aug 9, 2016)

This bike is not prewar, most likely from 1948-50 due to the first version of the front fork stabilisor which was made during these years. You can also check the back hub which has a year stamp on the hub shell. Crescent and Hermes are both made by Nymans Verkstäder in Uppsala, Sweden. Crescent was bought by Nymans in 1931.


----------

